# Round text box



## dovid (Dec 22, 2009)

Is there a way to make round text boxes in Microsoft word. I want to be able to center within the text box


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Dovid,

After inserting a circular autoshape, simply select it, right-click and choose 'Add Text'. From there, its just a matter of formatting & typing.


----------



## dovid (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response. I never saw that option, so what is the advantage of a text box?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Dovid,

I suppose the text-box advantage is that is comes pre-formatted for text entry and is less involved for those who's Word skills are fairly basic.


----------

